# TOP 5 Local Departments



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

Just wondering what people think are the top five local departments in the state?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

top 5 for what? Pay? details? overtime? coolest uniform?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

screamineagle said:


> top 5 for what? Pay? details? overtime? coolest uniform?


:dito:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Whatever department hires you.


----------



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

ninety_four_c said:


> Just wondering what people think are the top five local departments in the state?


reputation


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

ninety_four_c said:


> reputation


Reputation for what? Contract? Working conditions? Equipment?


----------



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

ninety_four_c said:


> Just wondering what people think are the top five local departments in the state?





Delta784 said:


> Reputation for what? Contract? Working conditions? Equipment?


Best Overall Reputation


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

ninety_four_c said:


> Best Overall Reputation


according to who? the employees? residents? Mayor? selectman?

your gonna get about 500 different answers.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

The Shoe Department at Sears has some good deals.


----------



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

screamineagle said:


> according to who? the employees? residents? Mayor? selectman?
> 
> your gonna get about 500 different answers.


according to other cops in the state


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

ninety_four_c said:


> according to other cops in the state


It all depends who you ask; it's not really a question that can be definitively answered.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Top 5 idiotic questions according to other cops in the state?


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

We should have a poll for the 5 most fucked up police departments (and why). That would make better reading.


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well my department isn't one of them..... LOL


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

94c said:


> The Shoe Department at Sears has some good deals.


:L:


----------



## JW12 (Aug 2, 2007)

Holly Rock love ur avatar


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

HOLLYROCK50 said:


> Well my department isn't one of them..... LOL


Isn't one of the best, or isn't one of the most fucked up?


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Whatever department hires you.


When you are new, this is so true.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Delta got the best answer your going to get out of this question.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Moved to Ask A Cop with the rest of the d--b questions


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Worst.....question......EVER.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

1. CMPSA
2. Western MA Courtesy Patrol
3. Steuben County, NY Auxiliary Safety Patrol
4. Naratoone Security
5. Russell, MA Police


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

94c said:


> The Shoe Department at Sears has some good deals.


Lol


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

1. Enfield
2. Greenwich
3. Prescott
4. Dana
5. Old Millville


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Truck said:


> 1. Enfield
> 2. Greenwich
> 3. Prescott
> 4. Dana
> 5. Old Millville


Bring extra air tanks.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

No one will say their top 5.

How about:

1) Savoy
2) New Marlborough
3) Richmond
4) Monroe
5) Gosnold

If anyone from any of these departments is on here, I DO respect the small town cop, VERY MUCH, so no, this isn't a dig, just an attaboy to cops who seem to be forgotten by their big city bretheren.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

The only thing dumber than this question is somebody actually trying to answer it...


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

I hear Enfield's got one hell of a dive team.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Portable81 said:


> I hear Enfield's got one hell of a dive team.


The turf war with New Salem is a bitch though. Plenty of cooperation with Prescott though, mutual aid is said to be the best anywhere, and all the water you can drink!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ask Snipe about the Cooterville PD


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hands Down...

Ass Up....

The Bristol County Sheriff's Department.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

^^^ HAHA very true, even better if they work for the "law enforcement division"


----------



## yah-right (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought you said top 5 Police Departments not hack want to be departments


----------



## GALEWINDS (Jul 2, 2007)

Apparently None Of You Ever Heard Of Malin Police Department


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

yah-right said:


> I thought you said top 5 Police Departments not hack want to be departments


Let's give him the benefit of the doubt that he's not some meathead dipstick with a huge ego that feels he is far and away more of a "REAL" cop than anyone else and that all others are 'want to be hacks'.

I'll give you that benefit and believe you were joking.

Your joke sucked, by the way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Let's give him the benefit of the doubt that he's not some meathead dipstick with a huge ego that feels he is far and away more of a "REAL" cop than anyone else and that all others are 'want to be hacks'.


It's a moot point because deputy sheriffs are not cops, real or otherwise.


----------



## yah-right (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Kilvinsky when did Bristol County Sheriff's Dept become a police dept. They are a correctional dept. They are not cops they are part of the Law Enforcement community but they are NOT police officers. No Joke!!!!!


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Back to the original question:
Top 5 law enforcement agencies in Central Mass:
1. Holy Cross College Dept of Public Safety
2. Greendale Mall Dept of Public Safety
3. The two security guys at the Lincoln St Worc Target Store
4. Worcester Medical Center/ St. Vincents Hospital Uniformed Patrol 
5. The Washington Heights Patrol


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

sgtsmithers said:


> Back to the original question:
> Top 5 law enforcement agencies in Central Mass:
> 1. Holy Cross College Dept of Public Safety
> 2. Greendale Mall Dept of Public Safety
> ...


You forgot the receipt checkers at Sams Club. Minimum hiring age is 75.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

yah-right said:


> Hey Kilvinsky when did Bristol County Sheriff's Dept become a police dept. They are a correctional dept. They are not cops they are part of the Law Enforcement community but they are NOT police officers. No Joke!!!!!


Well, ya got me there, it's not a police department. You win! Man, I was beat there, hands down.

But 'want to be hacks'? C'mon, that's a tad childish, ain't it? Nah, you're right. Let's be totally pure in this thread as to who is and isn't a POLICE OFFICER, after all this is a valuable and thought provoking thread and we must maintain it's thorough purity so that all America will know who is and who isn't police officer!

You win, I lose. Point taken. Ugh.inch:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> But 'want to be hacks'? C'mon, that's a tad childish, ain't it? Nah, you're right. Let's be totally pure in this thread as to who is and isn't a POLICE OFFICER, after all this is a valuable and thought provoking thread and we must maintain it's thorough purity so that all America will know who is and who isn't police officer!


When I say deputy sheriffs are not police officers, it's an emotionless statement of fact. It is what it is.

As much as I'd like to be, I'm not an astronaut. Once again, a statement of fact.


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

You guys are getting a little caty.... Kiss and make up.... Sheriffs are Sheriffs and Cops are Cops... I don't think anyone would say that if you are one, you look down upon the other! Can't we all just get along?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

HOLLYROCK50 said:


> You guys are getting a little caty.... Kiss and make up.... Sheriffs are Sheriffs and Cops are Cops... I don't think anyone would say that if you are one, you look down upon the other! Can't we all just get along?


Not when one tries to play the other.



Kilvinsky said:


> Let's give him the benefit of the doubt that he's not some meathead dipstick with a huge ego that feels he is far and away more of a "REAL" cop than anyone else and that all others are 'want to be hacks'.
> 
> I'll give you that benefit and believe you were joking.
> 
> Your joke sucked, by the way.


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you work at a Campus Police Department.

So why don't we make strides to replace you with, say private security. I'm sure I could find some company out there willing to jump on the opportunity.

Tell me you guys wouldn't get pissed at the efforts.

Same horse different color.

And one more thing, as part of my new Public Management Security force, known as PMS, promotions will be based on community service hours provided.

Part of these hours will include providing free public safety patrols at your campus.

Works for *me* and my outfit.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I did over react a bit, I never said Deputy Sheriff's were "cops". It was, and I DID stress this in my second post on the subject, the "hack want to be departments" statement that I objected to. I still think it was an unnecessary and demeaning statement. I apologize for misquoting that previously.

That's one thing I've always bitched about, the dumping on other agencies. I don't consider myself superior or inferior to others and see nothing as being gained by taking shots at an agency other than self aggrandizement. If you don't like how an agency is run, don't apply to it. If you have a problem with an employee of that agency, duke it out with him/her. What's gained by a smear campaign against an entire agency?

Sorry if I seemed catty.

As for being replaced, hell, I'm well aware that my department could at any time be replaced by a contract company. Other colleges have done it and there's never a guarantee that it won't happen to mine. Should it happen, I could not in good conscious say it was the fault of the people who worked there, they're earning a pay check. Sure I wouldn't be happy, sure I'd work with my union to fight it, but it would be MY administration I would blame and rail against, not some guy who simply took a job to pay his bills. He sure isn't in a position to determine the fate of an agency, he's just a guy making a living. Where I work we used to have our own in-house security guards. All are gone now and a contract company does the work. Some of the contract guards WERE the in-house guards. So, the guards themselves should be berated because of an administrative decision? I could not in good conscious do that.

It was acknowledged that Sheriff's Departments are a part of the law enforcement community, well dammit, aren't we supposed to be family? I would not want to see any of you guys lose your jobs and you damn well should fight if they seem threatened, but it's the people at the top who make the threats, not the average guy on the street.

This is long enough. I've stated my case and will gladly accept whatever shots you all want to take at me. I'm only slightly thin skinned and will no longer take any shots in return, but I'll gladly read yours.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"It was acknowledged that Sheriff's Departments are a part of the law enforcement community, well dammit, aren't we supposed to be family? I would not want to see any of you guys lose your jobs and you damn well should fight if they seem threatened, but it's the people at the top who make the threats, not the average guy on the street."

The HACKS that buy there way in with political contributations are family??????????????


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

sgtsmithers said:


> Back to the original question:
> Top 5 law enforcement agencies in Central Mass:
> 1. Holy Cross College Dept of Public Safety
> 2. Greendale Mall Dept of Public Safety
> ...


All high speed low drag units. Don't forget the Waffen like crack security team at the Tatnuck Sq CVS retail complex...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Some of the new commando security squad at Worcester Vocational seem to have, um, lengthy, shall we say "experience" with the criminal justice system.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> If you have a problem with an employee of that agency, duke it out with him/her. What's gained by a smear campaign against an entire agency?
> 
> *Preventing a cancer from spreading.*
> 
> ...


*The only shot I'll take at you is your lack of knowledge of any of the real issues. I hope your department gets disbanded and taken over by private security.*

*Maybe your vision will change from the unemployment line.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> That's one thing I've always bitched about, the dumping on other agencies. I don't consider myself superior or inferior to others and see nothing as being gained by taking shots at an agency other than self aggrandizement. If you don't like how an agency is run, don't apply to it. If you have a problem with an employee of that agency, duke it out with him/her. What's gained by a smear campaign against an entire agency?


When that agency threatens your livelihood, I see a counterattack as completely necessary.

As I've said before, I work in a county (Norfolk) where we don't have to worry about the sheriff creating his own police department. But, I know others aren't as lucky, and in a battle between police and sheriffs I'm going to stick with my team every time.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> we don't have to worry about the sheriff creating his own police department.


There you go, it's the *SHERIFF*, not the rank and file deputies. You *SHOULD* fight for your job. You *SHOULD* stand up for your team. I *NEVER* said you shouldn't.

We currently have Middlesex Deputies working some of our details. When they got them because we couldn't fill them, I was fine with it, but now, *MY ADMINISTRATION* is giving the details to the deputies in order to coerce us into taking details they consider priority ones and when those priority details don't get filled, none of our regular ones are given to us. It's total B.S. but I'm not about to blame the deputies, I blame MY ADMIN. If the deputies didn't take them, MAYBE the local PD would, so I should shit all over the local guys? No I should shit all over MY ADMIN and we are fighting because it's THEIR policy that is wrong, not the individual deputies.

I have made this point so freakin' clear it's unreal that you all still think I'm defending taking your jobs and giving them to someone else. I'm not nor would I.

And *94 C*, I hold no ill will towards you either. You're pissed and when pissed people say all sorts of things. If you really wish that, fine, but I do NOT want to see YOU lose your job. Whatever happens in my life, I'll deal with it when/if it happens. Yes I'll fight to keep my job if that happens, but like I said, these guys are not the ones making the big descions and I will not, nor will I ever take a dump on a guy who had no real say in matters. I don't think it's right and I never will. If an individual deputy or cop from another jurisdiction solicits jobs, those individuals should pay a price for that. THAT is treachery and I do not abide by that. But it's not the individual who is doing this as a rule. Where is the idea of replacement of cops coming from? The city or town government? The Sheriff him/herself? Shit on THEM, not the rank and file. That's all I've ever said.

I'm tired of explaining my position in post after post. I've always felt this way and I always will.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I've stayed out of this Sheriff/Cop debate for as long as I've been a member. I respect the hell out of the guys and gals "behind the wall." It's a thankless job that I never wanted. With that being said, I have to take issue with one thing. It may be the admin. trying to enable their departments to do more law enforcement work and get their charges in on details but its the line guys and gals that take the road jobs and "law enforcement positions" that enable them. If no one was taking these jobs, they wouldn't exist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> We currently have Middlesex Deputies working some of our details. When they got them because we couldn't fill them, I was fine with it, but now, *MY ADMINISTRATION* is giving the details to the deputies in order to coerce us into taking details they consider priority ones and when those priority details don't get filled, none of our regular ones are given to us. It's total B.S. but I'm not about to blame the deputies, I blame MY ADMIN. If the deputies didn't take them, MAYBE the local PD would, so I should shit all over the local guys? No I should shit all over MY ADMIN and we are fighting because it's THEIR policy that is wrong, not the individual deputies.


You apparently can't see the forest because all the trees are in the way.

Has your union gone to the deputy union and asked them to not take these details? If not, then your union leadership is negligent. If they have and the deputies are taking them anyway, then they're bigger scabs than anyone could have imagined.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> And *94 C*, I hold no ill will towards you either. You're pissed and when pissed people say all sorts of things. If you really wish that, fine, but I do NOT want to see YOU lose your job. Whatever happens in my life, I'll deal with it when/if it happens. Yes I'll fight to keep my job if that happens, but like I said, these guys are not the ones making the big descions and I will not, nor will I ever take a dump on a guy who had no real say in matters. I don't think it's right and I never will. If an individual deputy or cop from another jurisdiction solicits jobs, those individuals should pay a price for that. THAT is treachery and I do not abide by that. But it's not the individual who is doing this as a rule. Where is the idea of replacement of cops coming from? The city or town government? The Sheriff him/herself? Shit on THEM, not the rank and file. That's all I've ever said.
> 
> I'm tired of explaining my position in post after post. I've always felt this way and I always will.


It's obvious you don't know the meaning of Union and Scabs.

It's also obvious that you have no knowledge of "protection of work opportunity".

I hope your department continues to screw with you as your best friend the deputies just weasel their way into your jobs.

Obviously that just fine with you.

You need a real wake up call. Maybe someday you'll wake up and see that these guys are not your buddies.

Can you spare a hundred bucks?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, this has gotten very blown out of proportion and my original point has been so distorted that this will be my last post on this subject, really.

*yah-right*, I apologize for my initial remarks. They were unnecessary. I still don't like the line 'hack want to be', but that's fine, there was no need on my part to take such a cheap shot at you. You have your opinions and I respect that.

*94C and Delta*, I've read posts by both of you on other threads and have found many of them to be witty and intelligent. I hope in the future this can be put behind us. I had no intention of turning this into a labor relations debate. For Crissakes I agree with your views on almost all of this issue. Hell, nothing in my initial statement even hinted that I had any views on work ethics or contracts or unions or anything of the sort. I have no idea why that even came up in the first place. I deserved a personal shot from yah-right because I took one at him. I have no idea why this escalated the way it has and I'm done with it.

My *ONLY* point was that I cannot stand it when entire groups are painted with the same brush because of the actions of a few, as cops, you should understand that's not a good thing as all cops have been mislabeled at one time or another because of the actions of a few. That was my *ONLY* point. You want to condemn me, that's your prerogative, I know plenty of people who know me and know where I stand.
I'm not even going to read this thread anymore. I feel like I'm beating my head against a wall. I offer a handshake to all of you. You can accept or refuse, either way. I've said all I can say on this and my fingers hurt from typing. I've said I was going to bow out before but felt compelled to defend myself. I don't anymore. Like I said, I'm not even going to read the thread again. 
Again, my *ONLY* point was that I don't like a broad brush painting an entire group due to the actions of a few, that was it. DOES ANYONE OUT THERE UNDERSTAND THAT? ANYONE?

I hereby give up.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Likewise I've read your posts and can tell you know what you speak of.

No hard feelings whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> *94C and Delta*, I've read posts by both of you on other threads and have found many of them to be witty and intelligent. I hope in the future this can be put behind us. I had no intention of turning this into a labor relations debate. For Crissakes I agree with your views on almost all of this issue. Hell, nothing in my initial statement even hinted that I had any views on work ethics or contracts or unions or anything of the sort. I have no idea why that even came up in the first place.


I don't have any hard feelings. The reason why unions and contracts came up is because deputies on the street is a clear-cut labor issue. You're feeling that pinch right now as they work your details while you can't because of some administrative bullshit.

I'll ask again; has your union asked the deputies to stop working your details until you get your labor/management issues worked out?

My PD was around long before I was born, and will be here long after I'm dead. As a campus officer, you should be most aware of all how dangerous it is to feed a stray cat. Methinks that if the High Sheriff of Middlesex County presented your administration with a study showing the cost-effectiveness of contracting with the sheriff, they would at the very least give it serious consideration.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

sgtsmithers said:


> Back to the original question:
> Top 5 law enforcement agencies in Central Mass:
> 1. Holy Cross College Dept of Public Safety
> 2. Greendale Mall Dept of Public Safety
> ...


That is funny as hell smithers, because those are the five places you worked before going to memorial.


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

TOP 5:

1. Solomon Pond Mall......great uni's w/campaign covers
2. Natick Collection
3. Hazzard County Sheriffs
4. Loss Prevention at Bob's Stores......excellent eyes on those guys..thanks for all the reports we get to do for them....AS#HOL$S
5. Gap Security.....they let you take whatever you want and dont care....

sorry but those are the best of the best..if you disagree i dont really care because we all want to work for the best but we cant all get hired there....so we will keep on keepin on.........


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

mikeyd1313 said:


> That is funny as hell smithers, because those are the five places you worked before going to memorial.


Did you happen to catch the point he was trying to make by listing the places he worked for?


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

That is funny as hell smithers, because those are the five places you worked before going to memorial.

Bagged. You must have found all my posts from years ago:
"Greendale Mall Security" Does anyone work there? Are they armed? What's the pay rate? Do the send people to the Mall Patrol Academy? Do they send a 'thanks but no thanks letter'? etc
I also rose to the rank of Major before leaving the Salvation Army. Jackass.


----------

